#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Liefde

## Aisja

Ik ben bekeerd. Al jaren geleden. Zonder geloof ben ik opgevoed. Mijn ouders geloven, in meer. Maar niet in het instituut religie. Ik wel. Ik geloof in liefde. Universeel. Toereikend en voor iedereen. Ik geloof in warmte, het goede in mensen, liefde.
Jaren geleden voelde ik het. Ik bad mee met een vriendin. Grappig. Bij mij thuis,; handdoek op de grond, trainingspak aan en sjaal uit de verkleedkist over mijn haren. Drie kwartier lang huilde ik. Ik voelde liefde. Zoveel liefde. Ik verdiepte me in de Islam. Ik las boeken. Praatte met mensen. Stelde vragen. 

Ik realiseer me dat ik bevoorrecht ben. Ik heb de Islam leren kennen vanuit een warme omgeving. Arabische mensen die Nederland en hun eigen land als onderdeel van een geheel zagen; de wereld. Mensen die mij op het hart drukte zelf na te denken. Volg de massa niet. Denk na. Interpreteer zelf. En volg je hart. Geloof dat wat jij uit het diepste van je hart doet het juiste is. God weet alles. God vergeeft alles. Blijf dicht bij jezelf, je gevoelens. Liefde.
Hiermee ben ik opgevoed. Door mijn eigen ouders, die mijn keuze accepteren. Door de ouders van vrienden, vriendinnen. Ik ben welkom. 

Nu ik ouder wordt leer ik de mensheid kennen. Ik zie dat mensen anders kunnen zijn dan waar ik mee opgegroeid ben. Ik kom in aanraking met de Moslims die te veel waarde hechten aan hun cultuur en eigen opvattingen, onder het mom religie. Ik kom in aanraking met mensen die mij beoordelen op mijn afkomst. 
Volgens de Islam mag je geen mensen buitensluiten. Nooit mag je weigeren je geloof te delen met mensen die daarvoor openstaan. Nooit mag je kwaad bestrijden met kwaad. Je mag al helemaal geen goed bestrijden met kwaad. Je mag mijn toenaderingen niet afweren. Je mag een eerste gesprek niet weigeren. Je mag een ander mens niet zo kwetsen.

Lieve toekomstige schoonmoeder,
Waarom voel ik geen liefde?

----------


## bebino85

Supermooi geformuleerd! :-)

----------


## BlackBox

> Ik ben bekeerd. Al jaren geleden. Zonder geloof ben ik opgevoed. Mijn ouders geloven, in meer. Maar niet in het instituut religie. Ik wel. Ik geloof in liefde. Universeel. Toereikend en voor iedereen. Ik geloof in warmte, het goede in mensen, liefde.
> Jaren geleden voelde ik het. Ik bad mee met een vriendin. Grappig. Bij mij thuis,; handdoek op de grond, trainingspak aan en sjaal uit de verkleedkist over mijn haren. Drie kwartier lang huilde ik. Ik voelde liefde. Zoveel liefde. Ik verdiepte me in de Islam. Ik las boeken. Praatte met mensen. Stelde vragen. 
> 
> Ik realiseer me dat ik bevoorrecht ben. Ik heb de Islam leren kennen vanuit een warme omgeving. Arabische mensen die Nederland en hun eigen land als onderdeel van een geheel zagen; de wereld. Mensen die mij op het hart drukte zelf na te denken. Volg de massa niet. Denk na. Interpreteer zelf. En volg je hart. Geloof dat wat jij uit het diepste van je hart doet het juiste is. God weet alles. God vergeeft alles. Blijf dicht bij jezelf, je gevoelens. Liefde.
> Hiermee ben ik opgevoed. Door mijn eigen ouders, die mijn keuze accepteren. Door de ouders van vrienden, vriendinnen. Ik ben welkom. 
> 
> Nu ik ouder wordt leer ik de mensheid kennen. Ik zie dat mensen anders kunnen zijn dan waar ik mee opgegroeid ben. Ik kom in aanraking met de Moslims die te veel waarde hechten aan hun cultuur en eigen opvattingen, onder het mom religie. Ik kom in aanraking met mensen die mij beoordelen op mijn afkomst. 
> Volgens de Islam mag je geen mensen buitensluiten. Nooit mag je weigeren je geloof te delen met mensen die daarvoor openstaan. Nooit mag je kwaad bestrijden met kwaad. Je mag al helemaal geen goed bestrijden met kwaad. Je mag mijn toenaderingen niet afweren. Je mag een eerste gesprek niet weigeren. Je mag een ander mens niet zo kwetsen.
> 
> ...


 En?
Heb je al antwoord gekregen?

----------


## soussie

Gelukkig bestaan er toch nog mensen die kleurenblind zijn.

Je kan kwaad wel met goedheid bestrijden.

----------


## soussie

Schoonmoeder 1: Ik zie je als mijn eigen kind.

Schoonmoeder 2: Je maakt mijn kind gelukkig dus gedoog ik je maar.

Schoonmoeder 3: Je bent mijn kind niet waard.

Het heeft volgens mij niet echt met afkomst te maken.

----------


## BaMb-InO

MashaAllah zuster, misschien moet je het haar een keer zelf vragen. Ik weet dat het moeilijk is, maar misschien moet je toch een confrontatie aangaan. Waarschijnlijk heeft ze niet eens door dat ze jou best kwetst met haar gedrag.

----------


## toniima

Sallaam dames , ik heet antoon ,Belg, en heb dit jaar een heel lief marokkaans meisje ontmoet. Het is de eerste keer dat zij een briefje schreef aan me. Ik doe mijn best om te begrijpen. Het is een heel lief meisje. Probleem is de vertaling , de "dijla" ,moeilijk. Deze woorden schreef zij onderaan de brief , ik begrijp deze totaal niet. Wie kan mij helpen te vertalen? Heel graag jullie hulp alsjeblieft. Wie anders dan jullie,dames , kunnen dit beter uitleggen. Heel vriendelijk bedankt ,groetjes .

Dit zijn haar woorden tot mij gericht :

hta ana kanbghik o bzaaaf..........?
ok
kanhmaa9 3lik
and
kanmoot 3lik
and
kantsta 3lik
that else

kanbghik..

----------


## BaMb-InO

> Sallaam dames , ik heet antoon ,Belg, en heb dit jaar een heel lief marokkaans meisje ontmoet. Het is de eerste keer dat zij een briefje schreef aan me. Ik doe mijn best om te begrijpen. Het is een heel lief meisje. Probleem is de vertaling , de "dijla" ,moeilijk. Deze woorden schreef zij onderaan de brief , ik begrijp deze totaal niet. Wie kan mij helpen te vertalen? Heel graag jullie hulp alsjeblieft. Wie anders dan jullie,dames , kunnen dit beter uitleggen. Heel vriendelijk bedankt ,groetjes .
> 
> Dit zijn haar woorden tot mij gericht :
> 
> hta ana kanbghik o bzaaaf..........?
> ok
> kanhmaa9 3lik
> and
> kanmoot 3lik
> ...


Joh woorden zijn niet belangrijk, zolang je maar je nationaliteit hebt.

----------

